# Festool shelf pin rail



## cornishjoinery (3 May 2018)

Evening guys,

Strange question but if someone has one of these, could i use a 9.5 collar with a 5mm cutter with the rail? 
Could someone who has one of these please measure the hole diameter?

Kind regards
Jamie


----------



## Nelsun (3 May 2018)

I have one but I'm not quite sure what you're aiming to do with just the rail? The holes on the rail are intended to be indexed off of by the LR32 router base which has a raisable pin that locks into the holes.

Edit: there's some info (not exactly what you're asking though) on the FOG here: http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-t ... -diameter/


----------



## custard (3 May 2018)

What Nelson said, the rail hole diameter doesn't govern what diameter router bit you use, it just fixes the distance between the hole centres.


----------

